# Carmichael House - May 2010



## JEP27 (May 31, 2010)

Carmichael House in on the Carmichael Estate (along with Eastend House... which everyone knows) near Thankerton in Lanarkshire. History and description can be found here:- http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/sc-44568-carmichael-house-carmichael

Some pics:

The approach







































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 31, 2010)

Nearly shit myself when I went here! I was in one of the buildings & thought I was on my own, walked into one of the downstairs rooms & there was an old guy peering in through the window!!

He must have been staying in one of the holiday lets & come for a nosey!


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2010)

That is really nice. Love the fireplace with the arch above it. Gorgeous images.


----------



## klempner69 (May 31, 2010)

I too like this place..I would love to light a fire in that fireplace..


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 2, 2010)

Great contrast against such green foliage. The Carmichael estate must have been a great explore back in it's heyday.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jun 2, 2010)

What a lovely building.

I love the picture of the window with the forest outside!


----------



## Labb (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you like Derelict Churches Labb?


----------

